
Chadwick Boseman Is Dead - DarkContinent
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-53955912
======
Afforess
Fuck cancer, and Fuck the US Insurance system. I am in remission from leukemia
at age 29, and my insurer was billed >1M USD. I payed out over $10000 in
personal costs, despite a "$2000" /yr deductible (my treatment was over 1.2
yrs), and am in legal disputes with a medical bill claim on my credit report.
And this is with "Cadillac" platinum-tier employer insurance.

Anyone not lucky enough to be a millionaire or 5% STEM professional is fucked.

Edit: cost of my admission, day 1:
[https://imgur.com/a/pnMRRKw](https://imgur.com/a/pnMRRKw)

~~~
echelon
> Anyone not lucky enough to be a millionaire or 5% STEM professional is
> fucked.

And cancer impacts a large percentage of us at some point in our lives. It's
fucking awful. It's a failure mode of multicellular organisms, and each of us
have lots of cells nearing that state continually.

I have some extremely controversial ideas to accelerate progress on beating
the disease, but I get downvoted and called a monster every time I suggest
them.

We need to create decephalized monoclonal humans. If we can grow humans that
lack brains just like plants, we can vastly accelerate research in real human
models.

Research is the rate limiting step. Let's give researchers the best model,
orders of magnitude better than what they've got currently. It's like we're
asking them to develop cutting edge graphics on pen, paper, and punch cards.

We would also get an unlimited supply of organ, tissue, and blood transplants
and can potentially remove all the immune markers / reactive HLA groups. The
whole process becomes a new industry that self-sustains itself.

We could even make in roads on simply replacing parts of ourselves as we age.
Bone marrow and immune system replacements.

Everyone calls me evil, but it's the most moral thing we could do.

I'm clawing to try to make it to a point where I can push this hard.

~~~
hyperpallium2
No need for decephalization! Babies up to the age of one year have not yet
formed minds. And, the leftovers after research and harvesting are a most
delicious nourishing and wholesome food, whether stewed, roasted, baked, or
boiled; and I make no doubt will equally serve in a fricassee, or a ragout.

Seriously, I believe the essential problem is that we don't want to get used
to treating beings who look, seem and feel human, as non-human. We want to,
and are, moving in the opposite direction.

Man's inhumanity to man is worse than cancer.

~~~
echelon
A human without a brain is not a person.

An animal with high cognitive function is a person.

> Man's inhumanity to man is worse than cancer.

A brainless human has no rights, no feelings, and never existed as a conscious
entity. It's a tool.

The inability to accept this as a remarkable solution is beyond disappointing.

~~~
hyperpallium2
You didn't consider the actual argument:

> we don't want to get used to treating beings who look, seem and feel human,
> as non-human.

Doing so might enable you to counter it. Or at least, understand where others
are coming from. Let me parallel your claims:

> A baby is a human without a mind - therefore not a person. A baby is an
> animal without high cognitive function. A mindless human has no rights, no
> feelings, and never existed as a conscious entity. It's a tool. Babies fail
> the self-awareness mirror test (until about 15-24 months).

Do you feel comfortable doing this to other people's infants? How about your
own first born?

------
acjohnson55
What a gut punch.

It's hard to overstate the cultural impact a movie like Black Panther had. It
maybe seems silly, seeing that it's a comic book movie, but it truly showed
what can happen when you give a bunch of excellent folks a real summer
blockbuster budget, who historically don't get carte blanche.

And to think of Boseman's artistic output while battling this awful disease.
Truly a gift to the world.

~~~
dx87
Black Panther was the movie that made me realize how important minority
representation can be in movies. I live near Baltimore, and the movie theatre
near me was packed every weekend with kids and teens as part of youth
programs. I think the movie was playing in that theatre for over two months
after it had left most other theatres.

~~~
acjohnson55
I used to teach high school in Baltimore. It was an intense job that I rarely
miss, but I do wish I could have experienced seeing how the kids processed it.

Then again, it probably would have been hella irritating in the moment. Kids
telling me "no mister Johnson I will not sit in my seat, Wakanda forever", in
Wakanda accent.

------
aliabd
There was always a running joke that Chadwick Boseman was going to play every
lead in every black male biopic ever. He was a hero to so many black kids.
Tragic loss.

While battling stage 3 colon cancer he gave us Civil War, Marshall, Black
Panther, Infinity War, Endgame, 21 Bridges and Da 5 Bloods.

~~~
zeristor
Here’s hoping that he’s opened the way, inspiring others to follow.

------
muststopmyths
Such a great body of work in a short few years. RIP :(

------
adaisadais
Chadwick was one of the few people from my area (Anderson County, SC) that
made it out.

He had such an incredible and successful career and was really just beginning
to become the A list celebrity he was born to be.

